# Vertical panel bits



## deadwood1 (Feb 26, 2010)

Any one have any problems using as vertical raised panel bit as opposed to a horizontal one? Thank you.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

No, but you do need to fix a taller fence.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## dawziecat (Dec 8, 2009)

I am not an experienced panel raiser but have used a vertical bit to produce a dozen or so cabinet door fronts in the past couple of weeks. 
I designed my table fence specifically to use a vertical panel raising bit, so it is extra high to provide the support needed for the operation.

The only trouble I encountered was on my first panel I had absolutely terrible tear out on the end grain right at the top of the bit(i.e., right at the very edge of the flat area on the panel).

I found a zero clearance fence for the bit essential to get around this. Without a zero clearance fence, all was abysmal failure because of this tear out.

After making a zero clearance fence, it is easy enough to raise panels.

I have not used a horizontal panel raising bit yet . . . just the vertical.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

The only one that come to mine is they can't do arch doors.

---------



deadwood1 said:


> Any one have any problems using as vertical raised panel bit as opposed to a horizontal one? Thank you.


----------



## Tom Hintz (Aug 31, 2009)

deadwood1 said:


> Any one have any problems using as vertical raised panel bit as opposed to a horizontal one? Thank you.


I have used a few vertical panel raising bits and while all worked OK, the problems with cut quality and bit life all happened with cheaper versions. I have and still use a vertical panel bit from Infinity that beat everything else I tried.
Origianlly I started using these bits to see how a smaller router (1-3/4HP) would do with them and found that it was a good combination and a good alternative for those without a big-power router setups.

I have a "review" and using story on the Infinity bit at the link below if that would help you.

Infinity Vertical Panel Raising Bit


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

I certainly agree with Dawziecat about the zero clearance fence. I've only ever used the vertical panel raisers since I didn't have a table opening large enough for the horiz bits (do now and want to try them). The good thing abt the vertical bits is that you can run at high speed and the cut is smooth. Make sure you go a little at a time and not get to aggressive.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

You don't need a zero clearance fence if you use the right router table setup, here's some shots of some junk wood, PB and MDF ,almost NO RIP OUTs and done in one pass..  but you know PB it chips out if you look at it the wrong way...see top right hand corner in snapshot.

===


----------



## dawziecat (Dec 8, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> You don't need a zero clearance fence if you use the right router table setup, here's some shots of some junk wood, PB and MDF ,almost NO RIP OUTs and done in one pass..  but you know PB it chips out if you look at it the wrong way...see top right hand corner in snapshot.
> 
> ===


Hi Bj:

I see your panels all right but what is this "right table set up" you refer to?

My bit is a middle of the road model . . . not dirt cheap but not Freud expensive either. (Busy Bee Blue Tornado for the Canadians on the forum).

Towards the end of my cabinet project, I found the tear out beast returning after I had tamed it earlier on. Again, this is ONLY at the very top of the bit and on the cross grain cut only. Without a zero clearance fence, I'd be producing kindling! I'd sure like to know what more I can do to avoid this pesky problem.

Yes, I create the full panel profile in a single pass. 

I attach a close-up of the problem.


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Terry, Your problem has nothing to do with whether you're using a horizontal or vertical bit. The problem is cutting across end grain on soft wood. The trick is to use a slower feed rate and make multiple shallow passes. And of course use a high quality sharp carbide bit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Terry

The trick for me is to make almost a full pass with the bit and than make the last pass 1/16" cut, this will clean up the pass on hardwood.
By the way " Busy Bee Blue Tornado " are the same as the HF bits not the best and on the lower end of bits.

==========





dawziecat said:


> Hi Bj:
> 
> I see your panels all right but what is this "right table set up" you refer to?
> 
> ...


----------



## dawziecat (Dec 8, 2009)

Next time I'll splurge on the "high priced spread" for a bit. 

I'll also try taking shallow passes. I already tried a very slow feed rate without any discernible improvement.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

dawziecat said:


> Next time I'll splurge on the "high priced spread" for a bit.
> 
> I'll also try taking shallow passes. I already tried a very slow feed rate without any discernible improvement.


Hi Terry:

Do the experimenting and report to us will you. I've used Thomas Walz method of determining quality, but it's useless when you have to order by mail. You can't see before buying. The worst part, you never know who makes what anymore.


----------

